# 1500 once fired activ hulls



## the8car (Dec 13, 2004)

there are 1500 once fired activ hulls on ebay listed. just letting anybody know.


----------



## kwhj (Sep 3, 2007)

hey ya'll i am new here so if this turns out wrong please forgive,i seen this add about some activ hulls and i can't seem to find them on ebay was wondering if you could tell me how i could get in on buying some of the activ hulls thanks kwhj


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

The post is three years old. I imagine the auction is over. Now more hulls, bullets, brass, or gun parts on Ebay anymore. New rules.


----------



## gls (Jan 15, 2008)

I have 300 new never loaded 2 3/4" new activ hulls $20 per hundred plus shipping if anyone is interested.


----------



## slick1962 (Jan 15, 2008)

gls said:


> I have 300 new never loaded 2 3/4" new activ hulls $20 per hundred plus shipping if anyone is interested.


im interested in buying these from you can you email me
[email protected]
thanks rich


----------

